# Is this person my dual or conflictor.



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I am IEE and I have found someone lol.

I'll start out by saying that I can barely stand being in her presence, she causes me anxiety and anger . I always have this feeling that she is angry, stiff, inflexible and highly willful, commanding..which she kind of is...and she has impractical ideas through which she tries to organize people ...which she imparts by arguing and criticizing...she is highly critical and picky, argues with almost everyone. >.> oddly she cries kind of easy when someone she likes or admires is hurt or if a tragedy happens, takes care of other people's physical needs (very responsive in this way)...she also likes to suck up to certain people she likes.

She also has artistic talent for painting, seems self preservation social type 1 and has great easthetic taste / body sense, dresses really well (elegant?).

Often hurried and highly loyal, very strong morals & she is fair minded, almost never rests and does tasks with high energy consistently...definitely a career bureaucrat lol and imo melancholic..she reads a lot as well and is introverted (gets drained). Highly organized, with meticulously crafted writing, systematic and very disciplined, anal. She used to be a teacher, but didn't like kids.

She likes order and subservience ...do not even try to disagree with her even if she makes no practical sense, she will drill her way of doing things into you with force.

* is this SLI? If it is I don't want to be IEE anymore....get me out of here. I can't handle people like this without becomming hostile :S.*

 she is like an introverted Hermione Granger....and if I were Superman she'd b my cryptonite...because I feel ill everythime she shows up.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

She sounds a little like an eie to me but superficial reading since it's your impression.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> She sounds a little like an eie to me but superficial reading since it's your impression.


Idk, she doesen't have the emotional expression of Fe...I'd say she is cold & fair like a T.

:\ I also can't handle structure, someone else imposing their will on me, orders or impractical logic without blowing a gasket and talking back....so yeah it may be my impression. I really hope this isn't SLI...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> Idk, she doesen't have the emotional expression of Fe...I'd say she is cold & fair like a T.
> 
> :\ I also can't handle structure, someone else imposing their will on me, orders or impractical logic without blowing a gasket and talking back....so yeah it may be my impression. I really hope this isn't SLI...


No beta quadra seems right. The rational dyad of delta can also seek to impose structure though, like all rational types. I don't like it either because im irrational. Sometimes things just need to be the way they are.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> No beta quadra seems right. The rational dyad of delta can also seek to impose structure though, like all rational types. I don't like it either because im irrational. *Sometimes things just need to be the way they are*.


 I agree with that.

Yeah, hmm you are right, Ti blocked with Se seems to fit her. Thou I don't understand why her logic seems so impractical at times and unfit for the situation at hand. She keeps saying its out of principle...while she does odd things like ordering small ammounts of lower quality materials where the transport cost is almost equal or excedes the package cost...even when we could buy better quality, slightly more expensive stuff directly from a company in the city without the transport cost...which makes it cheaper too :|...among other oddities like applying logical standards to situations where we just can't and insisting it needs to be done like that anyway...at which point ppl agree with her and do it their way (situation based) ignoring her...lol. Sometimes she ignores context.

I have this feeling she is regurgitating her ESTp bosse's words while missapplying the logic? Maybe really EIE?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> I agree with that.
> 
> Yeah, hmm you are right, Ti blocked with Se seems to fit her. Thou I don't understand why her logic seems so impractical at times and unfit for the situation at hand. She keeps saying its out of principle...while she does odd things like ordering small ammounts of lower quality materials where the transport cost is almost equal or excedes the package cost...even when we could buy better quality, slightly more expensive stuff directly from a company in the city without the transport cost...which makes it cheaper too :|...among other oddities like applying logical standards to situations where we just can't and insisting it needs to be done like that anyway...at which point ppl agree with her and do it their way (situation based) ignoring her...lol. Sometimes she ignores context.
> 
> I have this feeling she is regurgitating her ESTp bosse's words while missapplying the logic? Maybe really EIE?


Nothing that speaks against either beta type I think, but you emphasized her artistic qualities and such quite a fair bit in the OP which made me think NF more than ST. STs are quite pragmatic which is to say, they can indeed be artists like Amanda Palmer, but usually they tend to prefer ST stuff where they can apply their cognition in a more satisfying manner.

I suspect that's why my SLE cousin quit as a social worker for example. Likely spoke to her NiFe but having constant pressure on the super-id in a work situation 8 hours a day is going to end up being quite stressful eventually.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

My money is on ESI. Seems like you are supervising her. Generally, LSI would be the one to criticize the IEE for being "illogical".


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Inguz said:


> My money is on ESI. Seems like you are supervising her. Generally, LSI would be the one to criticize the IEE for being "illogical".


o.o maybe...she makes me angry, but I'd lose if I voice criticism...there is no reasoning with her lol (stubburn & willful)....so I just ignore after agreeing and smiling. I don't have her endurence in arguing lol.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> o.o maybe...she makes me angry, but I'd lose if I voice criticism...there is no reasoning with her lol (stubburn & willful)....so I just ignore after agreeing and smiling. I don't have her endurence in arguing lol.


Fi base with creative Se fits very well with everything that you have written about her this far. Demonstrative Si (take care of others - pay close attention to own appearance) and Ne PoLR (disciplined, prefers to stick to something that she knows how it will turn out, etc). Don't you think that LIE being her dual would make sense? A person with a long-term vision and the know-how about how to quantify for efficiency, which is what she seems to be in need of.

Personal anecdote with my mom (ESI-Fi), when we visited my grandparents and they were out for a few hours when we came there. Being a bit bored, we thought that we could start the laptop that they have, but there was no charger what we could see. She went out to look for it in the apartment, cabinets and so on. Then she called my grandmother and was told that the charger is in the cabinet in the hallway. When she got off the phone she told me "She said that it would be in here, but there's only THIS!!! *holds up a charger*". "Can't you use that one?" I ask, to which she replies "No! This is a HP charger and that computer is a Compaq! If I use this one the computer can explode!!!". Surprised, yet amused, I reply "... if it fit's the hole then it's fine. Then it's the same type of charger with a different sticker on it."


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Inguz said:


> Fi base with creative Se fits very well with everything that you have written about her this far. Demonstrative Si (take care of others - pay close attention to own appearance) and Ne PoLR (disciplined, prefers to stick to something that she knows how it will turn out, etc). Don't you think that LIE being her dual would make sense? A person with a long-term vision and the know-how about how to quantify for efficiency, which is what she seems to be in need of.
> 
> Personal anecdote with my mom (ESI-Fi), when we visited my grandparents and they were out for a few hours when we came there. Being a bit bored, we thought that we could start the laptop that they have, but there was no charger what we could see. She went out to look for it in the apartment, cabinets and so on. Then she called my grandmother and was told that the charger is in the cabinet in the hallway. When she got off the phone she told me "She said that it would be in here, but there's only THIS!!! *holds up a charger*". "Can't you use that one?" I ask, to which she replies "No! This is a HP charger and that computer is a Compaq! If I use this one the computer can explode!!!". Surprised, yet amused, I reply "... if it fit's the hole then it's fine. Then it's the same type of charger with a different sticker on it."


That seems consistent with the behaviour I observed in her, she certainly is pedantric like that.

 if she isn't SLI, then how are ISTps? >.> I don't get it...they are supposed to be MBTI ISTJ right? I don't even know how to recognize one.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> That seems consistent with the behaviour I observed in her, she certainly is pedantric like that.
> 
> if she isn't SLI, then how are ISTps? >.> I don't get it...they are supposed to be MBTI ISTJ right? I don't even know how to recognize one.


Garfield! But seriously now, the more accurate translations there is ISFP-ISFp and ISFJ-ISFj, so I suspect it would be similar for introverted ST. Take a look at ISTP and SLI profiles? Oh. Shriek is SLI too.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Inguz said:


> Garfield! But seriously now, the more accurate translations there is ISFP-ISFp and ISFJ-ISFj, so I suspect it would be similar for introverted ST. Take a look at ISTP and SLI profiles? Oh. Shriek is SLI too.


Shrek an SLI? ...I can see that, actually. Sigh, how lovely.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Shrek an SLI? ...I can see that, actually. Sigh, how lovely.


Yeah, I know right? Dream come true.

lol

(Does make sense though.)


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Well listen to your genitals. If they were your conflictor you wouldn't want to have sex with them, if you do want them then they are your dual.

logic.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Sixty Nein said:


> Well listen to your genitals. If they were your conflictor you wouldn't want to have sex with them, if you do want them then they are your dual.
> 
> logic.


Unlessss... you're turned on by conflict, perhaps.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Unlessss... you're turned on by conflict, perhaps.


Then he would be SEE, not IEE. (I kid.)


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Sixty Nein said:


> Well listen to your genitals. If they were your conflictor you wouldn't want to have sex with them, if you do want them then they are your dual.
> 
> logic.


Experience tells me that listening to mah genitals is never a good idea...buuut...ISTP mechanics are the hottest imo. :| I wish I was ISTP.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

You'd just wish you were ENFP then broski.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Sixty Nein said:


> You'd just wish you were ENFP then broski.


Probably, the grass always seems greener on the other side, thou I have 2 friends who I suspect are ISTps. The three of us work in IT and have photography in common, both of them are way more relaxed and emotionally as expressive as Daria is lol. Otherwise they are some of the most layed back down to earth ppl I know. They also like making stuff with their hands, crafting stuff for fun.

<_< come to think of it they are a perfect target for enthusiastic rants...lol

Both of them have this odd thing of speaking in short sentences and being verbally reclusive  (they barely speak)...and neither of them is anxious or shy....I'd say mellow is the correct word for it or super phlegmatic:










...hmm, come to think of it dad is like that as well. I probably have the love for taking shit apart from him. He repairs stuff constantly (work and home related).

*These people are very tough to read, :\ they often leave me wondering what is going on with them. Other people tend to be much easyer to figure out  yet somehow I get along well with all 3 of them.*


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

She sounds Beta with maybe a chance of being ESI.



FreeBeer said:


> if she isn't SLI, then how are ISTps? >.> I don't get it...they are supposed to be MBTI ISTJ right? I don't even know how to recognize one.


For the STs, I don't think there seems to be any direct correlation. The ISTps seem to be distributed among several MBTI types including ISTJ, ISTP, INTJ and INTP.

Personally, I'd go with the SLI = MBTI ISTJ since INTP and INTJ seem to be LII and ILI on this forum so ISTJ and ISTP should be SLI and LSI, right? It seems only the introverted sensors are all mixed up from an IE and description standpoint. :mellow:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

MNiS said:


> /.../ maybe a chance of being ESI.


Either that or LSI. The only problem is that LSI ought to have much better Te/Ti than that.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Inguz said:


> Either that or LSI. The only problem is that LSI ought to have much better Te/Ti than that.


She is very sharp and intelligent, just not very practical ...the problem is that she has conceptions of how things should be and tries to force these onto reality...which doesen't always work. She definately does not "go with the flow". More like "my way or the highway".

Math and the sciences are not really her strong points, but she has insane memory and notices even the smallest detail, which then leads to pedantric behavior.

I'd hire her as my secretary in a heartbeat ...she is good.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> She is very sharp and intelligent, just not very practical ...the problem is that she has conceptions of how things should be and tries to force these onto reality...which doesen't always work. She definately does not "go with the flow". More like "my way or the highway".


Like this?



> ESIs take their responsibilities seriously and tend to perform them diligently and with care. They expect the same of others and make that clear. They can be very demanding co-workers and bosses, but not more than they are of themselves.


Ethical Sensing Introtim - Wikisocion


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Inguz said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> Ethical Sensing Introtim - Wikisocion


 yeah lol...

Despite it being irritating I think its good she does all this because someone has to.

Looks like ESI might be a good fit, would explain the moralizing and not quite good use of Ti & Te / lack of Fe expressiveness. She certainly has that cold Fi thing going.


----------



## vosquoque (Jul 26, 2012)

An SLI hard to read:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

vosquoque said:


> An SLI hard to read:


Did you notice the eyebrows?  they change depending on mood.

:laughing: here are very subtle but noticeable shifts in facial expresion.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

from this it can be concluded that SLIs emote with their eyebrows


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

By the way and somewhat unrelated, but I think Hermione is more likely an LSE than SLI. Her archetype fits (a tsundere-esque) LSE better. For comparison, there's Takagi Saya from Highschool of the Dead:






Also explains why Rowling came out expressing that she thinks Hermione should really have gotten together with Harry (ESI) rofl.

Sorry Ron, but no one likes Huxleys.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Also explains why Rowling came out expressing that she thinks Hermione should really have gotten together with Harry (ESI) rofl.


Wait what? She even wrote a scene in Deathly Hallows meant to hit home that the two are more like friends/siblings. Then I remember at some point in the series Harry was thinking about how he preferred girls who didn't cry much (or somesuch) and then later on Hermione was crying. Granted, I haven't read these books in years.

I remember I wanted Ginny to end up with him, but when it actually happened I found it boring. Sigh, romance.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Wait what? She even wrote a scene in Deathly Hallows meant to hit home that the two are more like friends/siblings. Then I remember at some point in the series Harry was thinking about how he preferred girls who didn't cry much (or somesuch) and then later on Hermione was crying. Granted, I haven't read these books in years.
> 
> I remember I wanted Ginny to end up with him, but when it actually happened I found it boring. Sigh, romance.


Yeah. JK Rowling says Hermione should have married Harry Potter, not Ron - CNN.com

I always thought Harry and Hermione made way more sense than Ron and Hermione, which always seemed more a fantasy/flighty thing that would never last. No surprise it actually sort of WAS just that. The bond with Harry and Hermione, though maybe more friend-like, did seem to be a little bit... calmer/stronger/long-term. Words fail me right now... not enough sleep. lol

Also... part of the reason I thought Ginny and Harry was boring was because Ginny really had no personality and I don't even recall a lot of character or relationship development there <_< oh, they're together. ??? Woo.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

zinnia said:


> Also... part of the reason I thought Ginny and Harry was boring was because Ginny really had no personality and I don't even recall a lot of character or relationship development there <_< oh, they're together. ??? Woo.


Yeah, it would have been more interesting if there had been more development there. Instead it was mostly just hormones from what I remember. Well, they were teens, but still... Meh, not that I read those books for the romance anyway.

To be honest I was never that interested in the idea of Harry and Hermione together either (possibly because of how dull they were often portrayed in fanfiction, though. Kind of this bland idealized romance with them as the perfect hero and heroine. Yawn lol fanfiction has ruined my brain), but... that is pretty funny, actually. Oh Rowling. 

I just showed it to my friend, though, and he thinks it's just PR-bullshit. Like when she said Dumbledore was really gay all along after the series had ended.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey, if this thread is also for posting examples of SLIs, I think Pierce from Community is one:


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Posting examples of SLIs, you say?






With bonus EIE!


----------



## Nico1e (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't really like the thing where SLI is being changed into ISTJ - there's some twisted logic that I don't follow and don't want to follow (someone has tried to explain it to me before). I'm quite sure it is ISTP. I myself originally typed as an INTP when I took the MBTI test, and only decided many years later that I was probably supposed to be an ISTP, but the MBTI test is messed up... The 'P' thing was pretty easy to get right on the test, but the test made sensors sound like morons with the way they described sensing, so I kept answering all my questions in a way that prevented me from getting 'S.' Much later I've found out there are different kinds of sensing and different nuances to it and it's not very well described in the MBTI test at all. But for some reason, nobody wants to change a single word of the MBTI test, and it is set in stone forever, regardless of whether it gets correct results or not.

I imagine it must be hard for authors to create characters that are different personality types. Sometimes I've seen movies where it seemed like every character in the movie was the same personality type. If authors were able to create imaginary characters that had personality types different from their own, and make those characters say and do things that were 'unexpected' or 'unimaginable' to the author, that would make the author sort of all-powerful so that they didn't need to socialize with anyone or love anyone, because they could do it all by themselves. Saying unexpected and unthinkable stuff is the whole reason why we love our duals. They do stuff we would never do. If I tried to write a fictional character with a totally different personality type from my own, and tried to make them strong where I am weak, it would come off all random, probably, instead of being a cohesive character. I didn't really think any of the Harry Potter characters relationships worked out in the end and I agree Ginny didn't have a lot of character development.... and I can't even try to guess their personality types anymore.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Nico1e said:


> I don't really like the thing where SLI is being changed into ISTJ - there's some twisted logic that I don't follow and don't want to follow (someone has tried to explain it to me before). I'm quite sure it is ISTP.


The logic is that ISTJ leads with a _percieving_ function, Si. Socionics considers introverts who lead with a percieving function to be P, calling them Ixxp. MBTI considers them to be J, because of their extraverted judging auxiliary, and calls them IxxJ. However, the way ISTJ profiles are written, they sound much more like LSIs, and the way ISTPs are described, they do sound more like SLIs. 
　

I test with a very high P on the MBTI test as well. 
　



> but the test made sensors sound like morons with the way they described sensing, so I kept answering all my questions in a way that prevented me from getting 'S.' Much later I've found out there are different kinds of sensing and different nuances to it and it's not very well described in the MBTI test at all.


Yeah, I really dislike the tests for this reason and more.



> I imagine it must be hard for authors to create characters that are different personality types.


It's really, really not. Creating characters who are different from me and getting to explore their psychology is my favorite thing about writing. I'm not sure I've ever written a IEI character.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

spiderfrommars said:


> Posting examples of SLIs, you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was really cool, what is that?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

spiderfrommars said:


> It's really, really not. Creating characters who are different from me and getting to explore their psychology is my favorite thing about writing. I'm not sure I've ever written a IEI character.


Tbh I'm not sure how good I am at writing characters with different cognition from myself, but I certainly like to try.

Would be boring to make all my characters the same anyway. :bored:


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

_


Pancreatic Pandora said:



That was really cool, what is that?

Click to expand...

Sunday in the Park with George_, a Sondheim musical about Georges Seurat. It's all centered around this painting:










Such a great musical. I really love it.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Tbh I'm not sure how good I am at writing characters with different cognition from myself, but I certainly like to try.
> 
> Would be boring to make all my characters the same anyway.


 　

It's interesting. I wonder if type plays a role at all in how easy we find it to write characters different from ourselves, or how interested we are in doing so.

　

Personally, I just can't write about myself. Even writing characters similar to me--well, I could, though I haven't done it much. Writing about myself feels unnatural. Writing teachers have tried to get me to write about myself in the past, and I really...have nothing to say. I don't know how to write about myself.

　

I wonder if this could have anything to do with my Fe? That I actually find it easier to understand characters without connecting them to myself? Hmm.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

spiderfrommars said:


> I wonder if this could have anything to do with my Fe? That I actually find it easier to understand characters without connecting them to myself? Hmm.


Hmm. Well, I never intend for any of my characters to be "me", but I think I might end up putting some of myself in them regardless. My feels, my thought-process, my way of seeing the world, etc. Some of that can easily color my writing. But writing a character that is a full-on self insert... no, that's way too awkward.


----------

